
Bill Gates: ‘My biggest fears about what's coming next for this world’ - jonbaer
https://www.yahoo.com/news/bill-gates-super-successful-held-041636204.html
======
bobbywordy
Honestly, this is something we probably can all relate too, with the new scary
AI tech, some stuff in the government, and the new space discoveries.

